

Who's Afraid of the Verizon iPhone? - aaronbrethorst
http://www.marco.org/2709841284

======
gaiusparx
The effect is a larger percentage of Android users will switch to iPhone
compared with the other round. Android OS should start to innovate and be
different, rather than look like a shanzhai version of iOS. But I have no
faith in Google phone UI design, they should have bought webOS and be done
with.

